# Camera Settings



## Haggai1.5 (Jul 25, 2019)

I am always trying to take better photos of my tank. Here is a new formula I discovered:

Nikon 7100 in Manual Mode (on a tripod)
Tamron 45mm 
Shutter Speed 200
F4
ISO 400
Godox X1 Wireless Flash Trigger
Two (2) Godox V860 II N, one V860 pointed straight up and the other V860 pointed at the wall. Both of the V860s were on light stands.
Wireless remote

Adobe Photoshop CC 2018
Image: Auto Tone
Adjustments: Hue/Saturation, Master, Green -17
Filter: Sharpen
File: Save As


----------

